# just getting back into riding need a lil help



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

well I finally was able to get another fourwheelee bought me a Honda 300 4x4 I plan on using this bike for hunting and riding planning on snorkeling jetting lifting was wanting to know what would be Best mods to do and and if there is a thread for a dual snorkel on it


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont think there is a thread for it snorkeling a 300 i havent checked. But if you have a stock motor there is no need for a dual snorkel. We snorkeld my buddies 300 with 1.5" PVC and didnt have to rejet at all.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I JUST SNORKED MY 300 A FEW WEEKS AGO. THESE ARE THE TOOLS NEEDED AND THE PIPE. 1.5" PVC PIPE AND 2" PVC PIPE. COMMING OUT AIR BOX WITH A 4" 1.5" PCC AND A 22 DEGREE ELBO THEN ANOTHER 1.5" PVC AND ANOTHER 22 DEGREE ELBO. (MAKE SURE ELBOS LOOK OPPOSITE OF EACH OTHER. I RAN 5" OF 1.5" PCV AND THEN I PUT A REDUCER (RUBBER) FROM 1.5" TO 2" AND RAN 2" TO RIGHT BEFORE THE SHOCK. pUT A 90 DEGREE ELBO (RUBBER) AND RAN SNORK UP THROUGH PLASTICS THEN 90 IT AGAIN WITH A PCV 90. TOTAL LENGH ON PIPE COMMIN FROM UNDER BIKE AT RUBBER 90 IS 5'


----------



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

Alright I appreciate the info and another question I had is can I run brute shocks on the front instead of a lift?


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yea brute shocks will lift the front


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dont forget all your vent lines as well.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes brute shocks lifted mine more then my bracket lift did......also remember the vent lines for sure like said above, snorkeling aint gonna do anything if water gets in the carb.....dont do a dual snork unless you plan on big boring it which i think is rediculous on a 300 runs hotter and makes it less reliable.....just stay stockish with a jet kit exhaust and if your wanting tires then a gear reduction is perfect according what kind and size tire you wanna run......a locker or spool in the front does amazing things but i will warn ya it is much much harder to steer......


----------



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

alright thanks


----------

